# Datenbankverbindung Oracle DB klappt nicht - getConnection returned null



## iTob86 (20. Jul 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ausgangslage:
- Projekt mit maven in Netbeans aufgesetzt
- OJDBC6 aus Oracle Maven Repository geladen (dependenc in pom.xml usw.)

Code:

```
try
            {
                Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
               
                try
                {
                    ConnectionInstance = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin@localhost:1521:sid", "uname", "pwd");
                }
                catch (SQLException e)
                {                               
                }
            }
            catch(ClassNotFoundException cnfex)
            {               
            }
```

Bei Aufruf von getConnection bekomme ich immer null zurück und das passiert in den resourcen (DriverManager.java) genau an dieser Stelle (#zeile 664):

```
Connection con = aDriver.driver.connect(url, info);
```

Was ist das Problem, oder wie kann ich der Sache auf den Grund gehen?

Über mögliche Vorgehensweisen, Tipps, oder Erfahrungen wäre ich dankbar.

VG,
iTob


----------



## fhoffmann (20. Jul 2016)

Du benutzt einen MySQL-Treiber


iTob86 hat gesagt.:


> *Class*.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");


und willst dich mit Oracle verbinden?


----------



## thet1983 (20. Jul 2016)

Diese Jar laden *ojdbc6.jar *(oder aktueller )

```
Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
```


```
connection = DriverManager.getConnection(
                    "jdbc:oracle:thin:@localhost:1521:Demo", "USER_NAME",
                    "PASSWORD");
```


----------



## Joose (20. Jul 2016)

Außerdem ist es sehr unklug die catch-Blöcke leer zu lassen, so können Exceptions fliegen und du bekommst es nicht mit.
Damit hättest du schon mehr Informationen bekommen warum keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann.


----------



## iTob86 (20. Jul 2016)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem ist es sehr unklug die catch-Blöcke leer zu lassen, so können Exceptions fliegen und du bekommst es nicht mit.
> Damit hättest du schon mehr Informationen bekommen warum keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann.



Seh ich das dann auch beim debuggen nicht wenn ich die catchblöcke leer lasse? In visual Studio würde er bei einer exception dort anhalten. Versuche mich erst seit paar Tagen in Java.. 

Das ist natürlich noch kein Produktivcode


----------



## iTob86 (20. Jul 2016)

fhoffmann hat gesagt.:


> Du benutzt einen MySQL-Treiber
> 
> und willst dich mit Oracle verbinden?


Das war wohl ein copy paste Fehler, aber gut aufgepasst  ich passe es mal an... *g


----------



## Joose (20. Jul 2016)

iTob86 hat gesagt.:


> Seh ich das dann auch beim debuggen nicht wenn ich die catchblöcke leer lasse? In visual Studio würde er bei einer exception dort anhalten. Versuche mich erst seit paar Tagen in Java..



Mit Java hat das weniger zu tun, aber du kannst die IDE Eclipse (und sicher auch andere) so einstellen das sie wie VisualStudio reagieren und bei einer Exception stoppen.
Aber ich würde trotzdem einfach etwas hinschreiben



iTob86 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist natürlich noch kein Produktivcode


Wenn man keine Fehlermeldungen sieht erschwert man sich selber die Entwicklung


----------



## Thallius (20. Jul 2016)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Mit Java hat das weniger zu tun, aber du kannst die IDE Eclipse (und sicher auch andere) so einstellen das sie wie VisualStudio reagieren und bei einer Exception stoppen.
> Aber ich würde trotzdem einfach etwas hinschreiben
> 
> 
> Wenn man keine Fehlermeldungen sieht erschwert man sich selber die Entwicklung



Also ich verwette mal ein Jahreseinkommen, das noch nie jemand nachträglich Fehlerabfragen in einen laufenden Code nachgetragen hat, die vorher aus Faulheit weggelassen wurden. 

Gruß

Claus


----------



## iTob86 (20. Jul 2016)

Ein Doppelpunkt im connection string hatte gefehlt....

Danke für Eure Unterstützung (und Tipps) !


----------

